# Heal Your Brain



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

The brain can heal and that's something I've learned experientially. Maybe some of your guys' DP comes from hardware issues with your brain but for the majority who acquire this through interpersonal trauma collected through their life let me tell you - you can heal!

Here are the steps:

1. Get screened medically:

Thyroid, vitamins/minerals, white blood cells for chronic infection, hormones, get the screen for the MTHFR mutation; etc. Be sure that you're healthy. My MD didn't do this well enough, I was eventally referred to a naturopath who did a much better job of this.

2. This is a journey of learning to love yourself throughout time. Your baby self as you were born into this world all sunshine and love. Your teenage self with all of your insecurities and issues. You cannot heal if you don't do it with the attitude of self-love. So take some time to write down some things that you like about yourself before starting this journey towards healing.

3. Start writing your personal narrative. Remember this as it helped me so much: writing is thinking. Think on paper. If you can afford it buy Harris Harringtons program. Yes, he tells you exactly how to cure it. No, I am not Harris Harrington. I find issue with the program that it is so long and a bunch of information thrown at you and not much of a strategy or steps to follow but basically just learn the Psych concepts that he introduces and then use them in writing your personal narrative. The grounding exercises are good for derealization, too, so remember those.

4. As your mind is ready to face things you'll recover more things. But the first thing you need to do is write a narrative sketch of your life as you remember it. Get the sketch down first and don't worry about the details, just try and write it the best way that you can.

5. Learn to take care of yourself. Learn to eat well. Learn to eat breakfast every day so you can have some mental stability through this process. Eat some protein with every meal. Eat some crucifarious vegetables. Treat yourself well by eating well.

6. Meditate on your breath at least 10 minutes every day. I did this lying on my side. Consistency is best. Do this every day. Why is this important? Your sick mind clings to things and wants to control them. That's the opposite of the way out. Your cured mind eventaully lets go and lets life be and you don't have to be afraid. Maybe bad things happened to you in the past but you don't need to aggressivelly steer your canoe, the river of life leads to the same place no matter what.

7. Learn the CBT skills. I just used the two-column technique mostly. Write your negative thought on one column and write the cognitive distortions on the other and also attack the negative though for truthiness.

8. Get a lifespan integration therapist, if possible. This is nearly the same thing as writing your personal narrative but it helps to do it in a connected way with a therapist and it can help you heal the more major traumas. But weaving them into your narrative document will help so much.

9. Read The Mood Cure and slam your brain with neurotransmitters: DLPA, tyrosine, 5-htp, GABA. And eat multivitamins and fish oil.

10. Clarity has grown for me throughout time. These are the overall skills that I used. Running was useful to get more endorphins to flowing.

Here's a tip: the cycle of depression is one where you ruminate during the day, your ruminations overactivate parts of the brain, then you have increased REM sleep at night and don't get the deep sleep that you need. Then you wake up tired and predisposed to more depression and rumination.

So let go. Meditation helps so much with that.

Then, find yourself and find your narrative. Yourself is hidden in the sequence of your life and the story of it. You are the main character in the story of your life you just don't remember that you are, or you're hiding something about yourself from yourself.



it worked for me. PM me if you have any questions. Maybe I can get a more comprehensive document up on how it worked for me. More healing happened when I felt more secure in life too, I had to accomplish things in school and get a good job and that security gave me strength to admit myself to myself and to face my past and write about it and heal. I also had to get a ritalin prescrition to really motivate me to force my brain to obsessively write the narrative. But all-in-all the personal narrative is key.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

So the personal narrative is basically writing a documentary of your life since you were born? What happens if you get stuck somewhere along the way, or cant recall certain things, and it is just a blur.

Good positive post by the way, this place can never have enough of em, thanks for that.


----------



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

Heal your soul.


----------



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

Anonymity said:


> So the personal narrative is basically writing a documentary of your life since you were born? What happens if you get stuck somewhere along the way, or cant recall certain things, and it is just a blur.
> 
> Good positive post by the way, this place can never have enough of em, thanks for that.


Eh. I want so much to write a difinitive guide but these were the steps that worked for my 3-4 years of DP. Feels like a lot more. What I did in those scenarios was write what I could and then when you read your narrative some of the memories will come back and you can go from there or you can start using external sources. Or you can simply write "these years are complete blanks for me". That still fits into a narrative.


----------



## The Thief Character (Apr 22, 2015)

I figured I'd check back in. Hopefully with more encouraging words for people.

Here is what happens:

LOTS OF STRESS ----> ADRENAL BURNOUT ----> LOW HORMONES

This means you'll have so little cortisol to operate on. It means you'll have little testosterone no matter your age.

So what? With low testosterone you will withdraw socially. You will ruminate instead of taking self-directed goal-oriented action. You will say 'what is the point of playing this game of being an ape?'.

Not to mention. Testosterone has a large role to play with your neurotransmitters, too.

If you supplement testosterone I recommend you take HCG with it so you don't become infertile. And control your estrogen, too. Remember to monitor it.

What happens now that you're once again into playing the dominance hierarchy and climbing up the ape totem pole and playing ape life games about success/accomplishment/social status? You'll care for yourself. You'll learn to love yourself and grow and you'll learn to control your neurotransmitters.

Cardiovascular activity evens neurotransmitters, produces serotonin, heals thyroid, improves attention. Testosterone improves exercise recovery and motivates you to exercise more.

Practicing self-love along the way you will heal more and more.

You take a handful of sunflower seeds in the morning alonside some hemp seed and drink a little coffee. Take 5 grames of vitamin C throughout the day take it in pills or sip crystalized dissolved in your sports beverage remember at about 1 gram an hour. And you will have energy. Vitamin c is the rate-limiting cofactor in the conversion of dopamine to noradrenaline. It'll also help you heal your adrenal fatigue.

And when you're balancing your neurotransmitters you can supplement DLPA/tyrosine daily every other 3 months cycle to prevent receptor sensitization. But take it at least 2 hours after your sunflowers 'cause they have the tryptophan/magnesium/b6 for your serotonin.

Now you're cooking.

Then you can finally meditate and shrink your amygdala. It's proven to do that. Your amygdala is the source of these issues. You can use your personal narrative to process the trauma and the meditation corrects the hardware.

You participate in life and always choose love. Choose self-love. Choose loving and trusting other people. Choose healing. Pray for it. Journal that it will happen. Strive to get it.

I hope this helps one person.


----------

